# How install FCU on Lumia 830



## Mehrdad.A (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi, i want install Fall Creators update on my lumia 830 with using interop tools, which keys i should change for this ?  


Thank you.


----------



## Ani64 (Nov 7, 2017)

*Just registry edits....*

Steps to follow
1- Update your phone to latest supported version
2- Interlop unlock it.
3- Set Device registry of any supported phone to FCU using Interlop Tools Registry editor
=> Lumia 650
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1152
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1152_15637
PhoneModelName : Lumia 650

Lumia 650 DS
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1154
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1154_15817
PhoneModelName : Lumia 650 DUAL SIM

Lumia 950
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1104
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1104_15218
PhoneModelName : Lumia 950 

Lumia 950 DS
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1118
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1118_15207
PhoneModelName : Lumia 950 DUAL SIM

Lumia 950 XL
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1085
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1085_15217
PhoneModelName : Lumia 950 XL

Lumia 950 XL DS
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1116
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1116_15169
PhoneModelName : Lumia 950 XL DUAL SIM

also if needed, change
PhoneMobileOperatorName : 000-88

4- Check for updates.

For me, AU works fine on my Lumia 730 and stable than CU and FCU and I would recommend AU. Still, thats your choice.


----------



## Mehrdad.A (Nov 7, 2017)

Ani64 said:


> Steps to follow
> 1- Update your phone to latest supported version
> 2- Interlop unlock it.
> 3- Set Device registry of any supported phone to FCU using Interlop Tools Registry editor
> ...

Click to collapse



 thanks, i used 650 values and now i am downloading FCU.


----------

